# Montana snorkeling



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Assumption #1 -- A bet was lost.

Assumption #2 -- Alcohol was a factor.

Fact #1 -- Shrinkage is taking place. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

It's 6:20 in the morning. The last thing I needed to see this early was Tony's bare ass in the snow. :smt078


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> It's 6:20 in the morning. The last thing I needed to see this early was Tony's bare ass in the snow. :smt078


Hey what a second! I ain't mine (bare ass)! Mine looks much better than this one. So my wife says. Of course, she also says I don't look old. Dang, I think I may have married a lier.:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey what a second! I ain't mine (bare ass)!


Uh huh. Sure it's not. There where did the picture come from? :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just plain wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Perhaps a woman would have been a little easier to digest. Do ya think ya could get a new pic?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> Perhaps a woman would have been a little easier to digest. Do ya think ya could get a new pic?


I think if I started to, "research" for a female version my wife may not understand. I don't know why. Must be a female thing.

My brother sent this to me. I think he set me up knowing I would post it and then take the blame for it being my rear.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I think if I started to, "research" for a female version my wife may not understand. I don't know why. Must be a female thing.
> 
> My brother sent this to me. I think he set me up knowing I would post it and then take the blame for it being my rear.


That "his" story we will see if he sticks to it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Assumption #1 -- A bet was lost.
> No doubt.:anim_lol:
> Assumption #2 -- Alcohol was a factor.
> Right again.:anim_lol:
> Fact #1 -- Shrinkage is taking place. :mrgreen:


:anim_lol:

ROTFLMAO!!!:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank the lord he's not doing the back stroke.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My theory is Tony and his brother got drunk, for some reason had snorkeling gear, they ran out back, Tony stripped down, geared up, and dove in. Now the picture has surfaced and Tony is trying to head off the possible situation by posting it and claiming it's not him before his brother can say it's him. 

I just hope he's recovering from the frostbite to his "boys".


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I think if I started to, "research" for a female version my wife may not understand. I don't know why. Must be a female thing.
> 
> My brother sent this to me. I think he set me up knowing I would post it and then take the blame for it being my rear.


Tony, There are those who would not research and simply snap a new photo to take the heat off themselves.

oh. anyone intersted in all my firearms? this image has caused me to go blind, and a blind shooter ain't a pretty sight


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Thank the lord he's not doing the back stroke.


:vom:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, there is one way to intentify me with this particular angle. I have a scar on my left check where the orthopedic surgeon shoved a Russell Taylor rod up my you know what to secure a shattered femur. Luckily, not the out going only part of my rear end.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You're link got trashed (check out your original post) by Photobucket for violating terms of service! I hope you've learned your lesson..... perv. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> You're link got trashed (check out your original post) by Photobucket for violating terms of service! I hope you've learned your lesson..... perv. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


That's funny! I wonder why it still shows up though. I would think that it would be blank too.?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> That's funny! I wonder why it still shows up though. I would think that it would be blank too.?


They're probably trying to shame you. Little do they know, you have no shame. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Pictures gone ....:buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Well....time to pose for another, huh? See if ya can't get a female this time,if possible.:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> They're probably trying to shame you. Little do they know, you have no shame. :mrgreen:


You have hit on some truth there. Modesty I don't have much of. After three months in a hospital with nurses, male and female, whipping your ass you tend not to care after a while who sees what.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> After three months in a hospital with nurses, male and female, whipping your ass you tend not to care after a while who sees what.


thanks for the image there, i was just *starting* to get my sight back.
:buttkick:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> You have hit on some truth there. Modesty I don't have much of. After three months in a hospital with nurses, male and female, *whipping your ass* you tend not to care after a while who sees what.


Were they *whipping* or *wiping*? If was whipping, that one hospital I don't want to be in!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Were they *whipping* or *wiping*? If was whipping, that one hospital I don't want to be in!


Todd, I read that too, but decided to each there own. :smt033


----------

